# Lions and Elephants and Dinosaurs, oh my...



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

A.M.N.H.?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> A.M.N.H.?


Yup.....

And more pictures to follow if you want....


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

Whats A.M.N.H.?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

My guess would be American Museum of Natural History?

Neat photos, Scarlet, post more!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Steph H said:


> My guess would be American Museum of Natural History?
> 
> Neat photos, Scarlet, post more!


And your guess would be correct. And here's more photos. Oh, and if you're interested in my blog, check out the scarlet's staycation thread and click on the links.
























































Spoiler



don't tell my sister I posted the above here, she doesn't like photos of herself.



the ones below made me think of Ed.





































Link to the full album:
http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a26/scarlet01/amnh/


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

So cool. Prehistoric beasts are so mysterious and amazing.


----------

